# My sources say tomorrow Cards will be smacked



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

It will be tomorrow just watch your cards. My source may not be reliable since its me and I am going off last years hits. They started on Thursday the 15th.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

there is already a thread saying peoples cards have been hit. mine has not so does that mean I probably did not draw anything? or does that mean I did not draw a oil? or does it depend on type of card? 
any ideas?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thiset other threads were false. They just did the draw the last day or so.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkman said:


> there is already a thread saying peoples cards have been hit. mine has not so does that mean I probably did not draw anything? or does that mean I did not draw a oil? or does it depend on type of card?
> any ideas?


 It depends on your card, your bank, and maybe even your name or draw number. In any case, the hunts don't start for months, so what difference does one or two or three or four or five or six or ????? days make?


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

this is the best time of the year! it is like Christmas except we don't know when Christmas is or if Santa is even going to find us this year. If we don't have the anticipation of being told yes even if deep down we know we are going to be told no again and again and again then what are we left with?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> It depends on your card, your bank, and maybe even your name or draw number. In any case, the hunts don't start for months, so what difference does one or two or three or four or five or six or ????? days make?


Makes a TON of difference to me!

I could be hunting/guiding/going on/ as many as a dozen Utah hunts this fall..:!:....

A few may be on southern units I havn't been on for 2-3 years .....

Excited to get back on them and start looking.
I'll be scouting the day after I know were tags are for the year....:!:.....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

My America First Credit Union card hasn't been hit as of 9:01 this morning.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

This time of year is better than Christmas. Those that say what does it matter just aren't as excited as the rest of us to know what we are going to be scouting for over the next 3-5 months and hunt. In years past mine has been hit anywhere from 15th to 23rd so we should start seeing them soon.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> My America First Credit Union card hasn't been hit as of 9:01 this morning.


My america first card the last few years has been REALLY slow to show the charges. I don't know if it's when they resolve their batch or something else, but mine has always been hit after I've been convinced that I didn't draw anything because everyone else's card was hit days ago.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

I would call BS on anyone that said it has hit theirs, but they should start running cards today or tomorrow through next week. The DWR didn't even start the drawing process until Tuesday.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is better than Christmas morning at 3am, some might think "what's the difference?" But for me, this is like being a kid again, waiting for the magical miracle of the draw... With a more likely downside than coal in your stocking!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I have America first and they always show my pending charges within the first or second day everyone starts talking about getting hit.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

America First is always slow for me too. Maybe I should have put it on my AMEX this year...


----------



## Roadlesshunter (Mar 2, 2012)

My America First card always shows pending early on I hope to see cc hits soon.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

:mrgreen: all most time


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

As of 7:53 AM - Nothing. 

I guess I'll have to check again tomorrow.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> As of 7:53 AM - Nothing.
> 
> I guess I'll have to check again tomorrow.


Same here. I really thought today would be the day.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds made up...


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Last year it wasn't tell four when my card got hit last year


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I just checked....... And.....

























Nothing


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ 5 pm today through tomarrow morning is my guess^^^^^^^


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My chances of drawing anything other than my general rifle deer tag are very, very slim based upon the hunts I put in for and the points I have. But I'll still check in Sunday to see if I got really lucky. 

If a bunch of people start getting hits, I'll probably have to check just to make sure!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

its true! I just got a 390.00$ charge! Thats two dedicated hunter permits


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

First one should have proof so we know they started ha ha :shock:


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I just got hit for $80. 2 archery deer tags.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


>


Haha. Well done. This got me laughing out load in front of a bunch of people. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bowhuntnfool (Mar 14, 2013)

Fingers crossed >>O


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Billy Mumphrey said:


> I just got hit for $80. 2 archery deer tags.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoping to get dinged for $325! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The Feels.......


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I dont know why I get so excited to see what I drew. This year I should get an archery deer permit and I will not get a LE monroe bull with 5 points.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm still waiting! I hate when you guys do this!!!


----------

